# Follow up on squat sites



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 9, 2008)

I was accessing some shit for work and found a HUD site that will link, nationwide, all possible vacant properties. Hit or miss as it's through the USPS.

http://www.huduser.org/datasets/usps.html

It uses the USPS to cull data on what properties simply no longer receive mail.

Good hunting!


----------



## derekja (Sep 10, 2008)

Interesting. I figured out how to access the aggregate data - the dbf file will open in excel. But I couldn't find a way to drill down to specific addresses. I also failed to figure out how to turn the "tract code" into a specific neighborhood, although I'm sure there is a way to do that at least, and knowing how many houses in a particular neighborhood are vacant is potentially useful...


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone needing detailed broke down info post and I'll do my best in sending it. It would be helpful if u would state where the info is: what state. Good hunting.


----------

